

Throw in the Towel - rkaplan
http://www.wordplayer.com/columns/wp34.Throw.in.the.Towel.html

======
ColinWright
Could you explain what this is supposed to illustrate, or why it's
interesting? It just seems like an ordinary bug report page, and don't
understand why you think it's of interest.

Thanks.

